# -



## jw (Oct 6, 2007)

-


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)

Many colleges have some special deals where they can sell MS Products for super-cheap. You should also be able to get the Academic version for < $100.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you tried OpenOffice? It's comparable to Microsoft's products. I use it exclusively for spreadsheets. And its *FREE*.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)

College bookstore or an academic superstore online.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Many colleges have some special deals where they can sell MS Products for super-cheap. You should also be able to get the Academic version for < $100.



I think you have to be a student to get the academic discount.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)

SRoper said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Many colleges have some special deals where they can sell MS Products for super-cheap. You should also be able to get the Academic version for < $100.
> ...



...or faculty. Joshua is a student and I am faculty for a college. K-12 kids also qualify for some titles.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



What about homeschoolers?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > SRoper said:
> ...



Yep. Some titles have different restrictions but you'll qualify as a homeschooler. Your wife should qualify as a teacher. You just need to provide them some paperwork that shows she's homeschooling. They're not very rigid - they want your business and she is a teacher according to the rules.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2007)

There is also a very good Charitable Licensing program from Microsoft that churches can use. You have to get multiple licenses (if I recall), but they are a fraction of the retail price. You can also combine products.

For example
, you need to get 5 licenses (I think) but you could get 2 Office 2007, 2 Windows Vista, 1 MS Project, etc.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 20, 2007)

I really like OpenOffice. I've been using it for a few years and will be sticking with it. It runs really well on this new Vista machine. I tried Office2007 trial version and love it but I can't justify the upgrade price ($199 on Amazon) to my wife.


----------

